# Need Army Fitness Manual Clarification



## Dominus (29 Aug 2006)

I've just started going through the program in the Army Fitness Manual, and just did the first set of "Strength Checks".  It says in the manual to lift 55kg (~120lbs) for the bench press, and 70kg (~155lbs) for the squats.  Got to the gym, and realized I don't know whether that includes the bar or not.  The manual doesn't say, as far as I can see.  So I did a set of each, one including the bar and one not.  

Now the bar is 40lbs, so that's not a trivial amount of weight.  In the bench press, with 120lbs + 40lbs bar (~72kg total), I could do 13 reps.  With 80lbs + 40lbs bar (~55kg total) I could do 17 (probably more when not tired, but I did the heavier set first just to be sure).  If the bar isn't included in the 55kg, then I'm level 1.  If it is, then I'm more like level 2.  Which is it?

Same thing with squats, really.  One way I'm level 2, and the other way I'm closer to level 3.

If someone in the know could clarify, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Aug 2006)

It includes the bar.


----------



## Dominus (29 Aug 2006)

55kg including the bar. 

Sweet! Thanks for the fast reply.

Now if I could only get my 2.4km up to level 2  .


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Aug 2006)

Answered


----------

